

Bootplus - Google-inspired js/css bootstrap - zacharypinter
http://aozora.github.io/bootplus/

======
mmanfrin
Dropdown buttons on Chrome are cut off on the right.

~~~
kornnflake
Not for me. Running OSX Chrome Version 27.0.1453.110.

~~~
mmanfrin
OSX 10.8, latest Chrome:
[http://i.imgur.com/aOIjxsA.png](http://i.imgur.com/aOIjxsA.png)

